# Help Uploading Pictures



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2007)

I cannot get a picture to upload in the Member Photo section...
It is 640 X 480...135 KB....I fill in the blanks...it starts..but never finishes.
Any ideas?????


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2007)

Are you uploading more than one picture?  If so, try one at a time.  If you are not uploading more than one at a time someone MUCH wiser will come along.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2007)

Am trying to upload 1 picture at a time...It starts...then says it's "done" but the screen is blank and I find myself OFF of DC...

Thanks for responding kitchenchef!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2007)

Are you uploading it from a site like Photo Bucket?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2007)

No...on the Photo Bucket....its says browse...and choose file to upload off of my computer (which is a bucket of bolts)  Am trying to upload off of my computer...


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2007)

I always upload a pic to photobucket then copy the url once it is saved to photobucket and paste it to DC.  That's the way it works for me, anyway.  Somewhere in there I choose the proper size.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for trying to help me kitchenchef...I was just trying to use the format that DC provides in the Member Photo section...Maybe I can try again later...

Thanks so much again!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2007)

I tried to upload too and it didn't work for me either.     I'm sure we're both "not" doing the same thing LOL


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2007)

Well maybe someone will come along and clue us both in...I'm not very computer savvy...Think I will sign off and see if I can find a can of Sardines for supper..er...dinner! 

Thanks for taking the time to try and help...


----------



## Shunka (Jan 14, 2007)

I always use photobucket except for my avatar here. Haven't tried to use the site's program for anything else. Sorry.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I took down the firewall...no help.
Will go to plan "Area 51"


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks Pook...

I thought about that situation too...Think I will give up and try another day...

Thanks again for _all_ of your help!!

Now it's time for Chocolate ice cream!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing all the right things. Keep in mind that even after you browse, and upload, the pic will not appear in your post until you submit and it's posted to the thread. Pics don't appear in the typing window or the preview post pane.


----------



## Ben P (Jan 15, 2007)

There was a problem with the new server and it was missing a piece for graphics.  Please try again and send a message through the "Contact Us" section and choose "Technical Support" if you get problem like this again.

Regards,
Ben


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Andy and Ben!!

SUCCESS!! It worked this morning!! I posted 4 pictures in Member Photos/Where We Live...

Thanks Again to everyone who responded...Thanks for the "tip" on how to get technical support Ben

Uncle Bob


----------



## Aria (Jan 16, 2007)

Uncle Bob,  I am going to view your posted photos.


----------



## Aria (Jan 16, 2007)

Uncle Bob,  Just got back.  Love your sofa and your wood pile MORE.  We burn wood at our house.  Neat stack....is that you in the red shirt?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 17, 2007)

Aria....

Red shirt? Not suppose to be anyone in the pictures..unless it was a squirrel or maybe a chipmunk...



_Ah the red shirt...That is a lovely lady from the Boston area...Another DC member's photo..._


----------



## Aria (Jan 17, 2007)

Uncle Bob, I baked bread today have the photos on my computer.  I went to browse  2.  upload    3. submit   It did not work.  Would you "walk me through" how you inserted your photos?  Thanks


----------



## Aria (Jan 17, 2007)

Shunka, What is Photobucket?   I baked bread today.  Have the photos in my computer.  Cannot make it work.  I just asked Uncle Bob for help.
1.Went to Brouse   2.  upload from my computer location given  3. submit
I was not successful.  Can you help?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 17, 2007)

Aria...

Go to "Cooking"...."Upload"..."Browse"....and fill in the blanks...


----------



## MJ (Jan 17, 2007)

Aria said:
			
		

> Shunka, What is Photobucket? I baked bread today. Have the photos in my computer. Cannot make it work. I just asked Uncle Bob for help.
> 1.Went to Brouse 2. upload from my computer location given 3. submit
> I was not successful. Can you help?


Photo bucket is a site that will host your picture for you. You upload the pic from your hard drive to their site and they give you a code for forums. Here is another photo host site you can use - and they can resize your pics too.

ImageShack® - Hosting


----------



## Aria (Jan 17, 2007)

MJ.  I did what you suggested in Image Shack.  Now where is the photo?


----------



## MJ (Jan 17, 2007)

Aria said:
			
		

> MJ. I did what you suggested in Image Shack. Now where is the photo?


Did you post the code they gave you, here, in  your post?


----------



## Aria (Jan 18, 2007)

MJ,  Sorry.  I was not aware I was suppose to take the code.  I want to post message in:  Homemade Bread Using Your Food Processor.   I made bread yesterday took a photo and wanted to place the photo in my post.  

Now that I KNOW ...I will post the code they give me. Will try again. Thanks


----------



## Aria (Jan 18, 2007)

MJ,  I am about to GIVE UP.  Went to Image Shack
1.  Click Browse
2.Select an image
3 .click ok/open
4. click host it
The it said uploading....after a while the screen went all blank and bottom
left said done.  I did not see a code.  Where is the code?  Should I see a code before I click host it?  I really feel STUPID.  Help?  Or should I give up?


----------



## Aria (Jan 18, 2007)

I went to members photo     clicked on correct Forum Cooking   Clicked upload   Found the photo via Browse.    Seemed to be uploading.  Again blank white page.....received message:  569 No Data.  This Web page could not be opened with the specified browser request.  Please try later.

I KNOW...I did the correct steps.  What is 569 No Data etc???  Can anyone help?  Thanks again.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 18, 2007)

Aria, once your photo uploads to photobucket or something similar the picture will show up. Below or to the side of the picture are different html codes - one of those codes begins with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It sounds like a problem with your computer. Have you defragmented lately, cleaned your temporary internet files, cleared your history, etc.?


----------



## Aria (Jan 20, 2007)

Tried Image Shack again.  Followed the steps.  NO PHOTO appeared.  Just a blank screen with done on bottom.  I give up.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 21, 2007)

Aria - I couldn't even save the photo you sent me - it said the file didn't exist.


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2007)

kitchenelf, WOW...you know the file exists since it was sent in e mail and many people I sent (my friends and relatives) DID receive it.  I got a message from Ben P. 

We are corresponding...but still NO PHOTO posts.   I did post my Pie in my avatar.  And there are files in my computer.  Beyond me.  Thanks


----------



## QSis (Jan 23, 2007)

Okay, what's up with the photo uploading?  

I have posted lots of pictures on this site, right from my computer, not from Photobucket.  Now all of a sudden, I can't.  It's telling me that the size is wrong, but its 480 x 640 pixels, as always.

Another frustrated member.  Guess I should copy this and send it somewhere else, too?

Lee


----------

